
Ajit Pai responds to critics by reading some insensitive Tweets - unityByFreedom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBt84HNAGwU
======
unityByFreedom
I think this is a 100% inappropriate response for a public official.

There will always be critics. By focusing on them, Ajit continues to play the
victim card, and essentially ignores the public debate he claims to support.

This guy needs to either (a) get out or (b) hold a real public forum where he
engages in legitimate debate with respected members of the tech community.

